# pumplins celebrating Halloween



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Funny!*

Since I have my Haunted House in a tavern neighborhood, I maybe should duplicate this scene as an object-lesson for those stumbling down this way.
Very well done!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

loved it. i've seen the throwing up pumpkin before, but the way it is displayed here is cute. nice message too


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I, too have seen it before and I have always enjoyed it. I sometimes think about copying it. =0


----------



## restlessspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

I made one like that last year  everyone loved it! x


----------

